# What does triloids mean?



## jagee44

I have one of these poison triloids bottles and I have never known what triloids means?


----------



## capsoda

Hey Jordon, Triloids is gust a fancy way to say mercuric chloride.


----------



## jagee44

Thanks Warren.


----------

